# Pattress board ideal material?



## Rob Cheetham (2 Feb 2022)

I have access to a couple of unwanted IKEA wardrobes that I was thinking about sizing down to use as pattress boards. It's the usual chipboard with parts ranging from 15 to 20mm thick.

I know the standard is to use ply or osb but would there be any problem using these or would they be too prone to moisture in the long run.

My walls from outside go

Cladding
Counter battens for air gap
Kingspan breather membrane 
100mm rockwool
Vapour barrier 
Then will be installing 11mm osb boarding 

Any help would be great. Cheers


----------



## Sheptonphil (3 Feb 2022)

Rob Cheetham said:


> I have access to a couple of unwanted IKEA wardrobes that I was thinking about sizing down to use as pattress boards. It's the usual chipboard with parts ranging from 15 to 20mm thick.
> 
> I know the standard is to use ply or osb but would there be any problem using these or would they be too prone to moisture in the long run.
> 
> ...


Have missed breathable membrane from the list above, or from the building.
i.e.
Cladding
Counter battens for air gap
BREATHABLE MEMBRANE
Kingspan breather membrane
100mm rockwool
Vapour barrier
Then will be installing 11mm osb boarding

do you mean using chipboard instead of the OSB?


----------



## Rob Cheetham (4 Feb 2022)

Sheptonphil said:


> Have missed breathable membrane from the list above, or from the building.
> i.e.
> Cladding
> Counter battens for air gap
> ...


Sorry im not sure what you mean missed breather membrane. I have put kingspan breathebale membrane on the outside walls and then battens with cladding fixed to them. 

I am boarding the walls with 11mm osb on the inside and was just talking about using chipboard for pattress boards underneath so give me something thicker to fix to in the future if I dont want to just rely on the studs. I managed to get just over 2 1/4 sheets of 18mm OSB to use to not sure I will use the chipboard now. I have some offcuts of the mositure resistant chipboard flooring to if I need a bit more will use them


----------



## Sheptonphil (8 Feb 2022)

Rob Cheetham said:


> Sorry im not sure what you mean missed breather membrane. I have put kingspan breathebale membrane on the outside walls and then battens with cladding fixed to them.
> 
> I am boarding the walls with 11mm osb on the inside and was just talking about using chipboard for pattress boards underneath so give me something thicker to fix to in the future if I dont want to just rely on the studs. I managed to get just over 2 1/4 sheets of 18mm OSB to use to not sure I will use the chipboard now. I have some offcuts of the mositure resistant chipboard flooring to if I need a bit more will use them


Oops, yep. I just read the kingspan, 18mm osb wil” be perfect for walls. I’ve only used 11mm s9 do need to hit studs if the wall mounted stuff is heavy.


----------

